# okay, need help with names!!!



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

okay, so hubby and I decided to go with a puppy after all. and there is a good chance we will get one from the P litter so i want to know which one is liked most!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I voted for Pilot, but I'd also probably just stick with his call name as Pilot too.


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

Agree. Pilot was in fierce contention for our pup's name. Love it.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I like that name the best, but hubby liks pongo the best. Pilot just has more meaning (we are stationed right now at fort rucker while he is at flight school). i like names with meaning. he just likes pongo from 101 Dalmatians. and the dog will be a GSD


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Name your dog after a person you dislike at work, if anyone asks why, you can always say "B'cuz he too is a son of a bitch". ROFL.


----------



## Chuck06 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Panzer*

I guess I'm partial to Panzer.
It was an absolute ass kicker in WWII!
But most of all my pup is built like a Tank.
So why not? Just don't shorten it to Panzy LOL~!!!:laugh:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats on the potential pup. Which litter is P litter?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Obviously, I'm partial to Panzer. When I tell people his name, they smile and nod their heads...cause they get the reference! 

And I was informed by my family that if I EVER call him Panzy, I'd be drawn and quartered! lol I call him Panz for short...even though I really don't ever shorten his name!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Congrats on the potential pup. Which litter is P litter?


it is just a way the breeder keeps up with siblings and breedings. this is the breeding "P" Litter Kantor x Razzy - we are partial to blue or red


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> Obviously, I'm partial to Panzer. When I tell people his name, they smile and nod their heads...cause they get the reference!
> 
> And I was informed by my family that if I EVER call him Panzy, I'd be drawn and quartered! lol I call him Panz for short...even though I really don't ever shorten his name!


its a good name, i like that it is german for a german shepherd. but im willing to mix it up this time  and use an english name.. GASP


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Woof_Terrorist said:


> Name your dog after a person you dislike at work, if anyone asks why, you can always say "B'cuz he too is a son of a bitch". ROFL.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> its a good name, i like that it is german for a german shepherd. but im willing to mix it up this time  and use an english name.. GASP


My husband wanted Patton! 

What's funny is that our pup was from the F litter. Panzer is only his call name. His registered name is Faegan.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Ohh you are getting a puppy from the "P" litter!? Getting too anxious and don't want to wait for the Kantor x Angel pups, LOL!  I love this litter and have enjoyed watching them grow. I can't wait for my Kantor puppy next year (I'm getting one from the Kantor x Edge breeding).

I voted for Pilot!! I like it because it has meaning as well.. and not to mention I think it sounds cool.. PILOT VOM GILDAF!! Do you have a call name picked out?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

juliejujubean said:


> it is just a way the breeder keeps up with siblings and breedings. this is the breeding "P" Litter Kantor x Razzy - we are partial to blue or red


Yeah... I know the reason behind the the litter letters. I didn't see Melinda list letters by her upcoming litters and was curious which one you were going with.

Very nice. Post plenty of pictures... I'm sure you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

HEINOLFGSD said:


> Ohh you are getting a puppy from the "P" litter!? Getting too anxious and don't want to wait for the Kantor x Angel pups, LOL!  I love this litter and have enjoyed watching them grow. I can't wait for my Kantor puppy next year (I'm getting one from the Kantor x Edge breeding).
> 
> I voted for Pilot!! I like it because it has meaning as well.. and not to mention I think it sounds cool.. PILOT VOM GILDAF!! Do you have a call name picked out?


ITS ALL GRAHAMS FAULT.. he is impatient. he saw the pictures, saw they were available and now he wants one... haha. that boy is some work  and since dia loves me more, he thinks this dog is "his" dog so he gets to choose it.. lol 
i am really growing on the idea of this pup though! uber cute, and less waiting!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Very nice. Post plenty of pictures... I'm sure you can't go wrong with either. Good luck with the new pup!


I will do my best.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok I just saw this. I posted on FB too...but, I love Pilot!
Pongo is what you would name a Dalmatian not a GSD, haha! Tell Graham PILOT is better! 
Razzy x Kantor litter is awesome! I love Razzy babies.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Geeheim said:


> Ok I just saw this. I posted on FB too...but, I love Pilot!
> Pongo is what you would name a Dalmatian not a GSD, haha! Tell Graham PILOT is better!
> Razzy x Kantor litter is awesome! I love Razzy babies.


I sure did... His response is "but im british" 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

aw shucks can i vote more than once?!? j/k i like the name Pongo but it totally got outvoted...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Pilot the most


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i think pilot is the winner, but lets see if graham will go for it


----------

